# Water Tower Project



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, let's get this party started!:thumbup: Thanks PT for creating this space.

This is a project post by one of the contributors at BP. 

Elevated Water Tower Painting



> Industrial painting on an elevated water tower is a great deal more involved in the aspects of planning, logistics and safety. When you get down to it, painting is painting. With qualified painters and depth knowledge of the overall painting process, almost anything can be painted! Last year, we painted two elevated water towers. Each tower had its own challenging aspects and details requiring a significant amount of planning. Let’s focus on the larger of the two towers, which was 185’ tall.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Industrial painting is a whole different ball game. It seems to need a completely different set of product knowledge in addition to staging.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd like to get richmond's take…


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Industrial painting is a whole different ball game. It seems to need a completely different set of product knowledge in addition to staging.


 
not for old richmond:whistling2:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hahaha, as soon as I saw the title of the post, I thought... RICHMOND! Sad to say, I was almost disappointed when I saw that it wasnt one of his posts.... But seeing that I actually learn things from RCP's posts.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RH said:


> I'd like to get richmond's take…


Something like too much prep... Aint nobody wanna pay for all that. :jester:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh and kudos to PT for doing the right thing and creating this section. Adds a lot more value to the forum having great resources linked here like this.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Oh and kudos to PT for doing the right thing and creating this section. Adds a lot more value to the forum having great resources linked here like this.


Give credit where credit is due.

It was Deans idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Give credit where credit is due.
> 
> It was Deans idea. :thumbsup:


Oh sure, couldn't throw a bone to the new guys huh?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, I apparently have the title of "most underachieving mod." I need a win once in a while.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

RCP said:


> Well, let's get this party started!:thumbup: Thanks PT for creating this space.
> 
> This is a project post by one of the contributors at BP.
> 
> Elevated Water Tower Painting


Who drew the short straw the day they selected the boom rider?
We did some church steeples and town halls early on that required work 60-80' high. The financial reward didn't justify the risk and I now pass that work along to folks who are more qualified and willing to take the risk. Kudos to those that do it.:notworthy:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RH said:


> I'd like to get richmond's take&#133;


Lol....I think I'm going to like this section...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Hey, I apparently have the title of "most underachieving mod." I need a win once in a while.


Whoa! congrats! they made you a mod too??!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bender said:


> Whoa! congrats! they made you a mod too??!


LMAO…

Take it easy on him. It's not his fault that the rest of the staff keeps him busy in the kitchen making sure our endless supply of bacon isn't interrupted.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Working on a water tower is on my bucket list. I dont care about running the show, I just want to see an operation and work on a crew for a few days.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Dean, for your continued advocacy for blogs. You even got that old curmudgeon GE in the game.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, that project looks like it was quite a challenge and Custom Coatings inc. proved that they were perfect painting contractor for that water tower painting project. Nice job boy's! :notworthy:

Thanks for sharing this blog post Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

monstertruck said:


> who drew the short straw the day they selected the boom rider?
> We did some church steeples and town halls early on that required work 60-80' high. The financial reward didn't justify the risk and i now pass that work along to folks who are more qualified and willing to take the risk. Kudos to those that do it.:notworthy:


 i would rather ride in the crane basket than a 150' lift. I've been in a 125' and that was enough. Some days you will feel queezy driving to work knowing that you have to be in that thing all day long. Anything after 80 feet gets a little gets a little wild. 
Good to see some industrial projects posted here too. Looks like a simple maintenance coat. Not nearly as involed as a full blast and repaint that requires full containment and inspections. All of the new water towers have so much wiring stuck on them for police communications and cell phones that it makes it a lot more difficult to paint them. Setting up ventalation, staging and platforms on the interiors can take just as long as the paint and blast operations. Better know what you are bidding before you try to take on one of these. Im sure that richmond could handle it though.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

mustangmike3789 said:


> i would rather ride in the crane basket than a 150' lift. I've been in a 125' and that was enough. *Some days you will feel queezy driving to work knowing that you have to be in that thing all day long.* Anything after 80 feet gets a little gets a little wild.
> Good to see some industrial projects posted here too. Looks like a simple maintenance coat. Not nearly as involed as a full blast and repaint that requires full containment and inspections. All of the new water towers have so much wiring stuck on them for police communications and cell phones that it makes it a lot more difficult to paint them. Setting up ventalation, staging and platforms on the interiors can take just as long as the paint and blast operations. Better know what you are bidding before you try to take on one of these. Im sure that richmond could handle it though.


While quoting a steeple project my uncle asked me why I was bidding the job. He had done the project back in the 60's and expressed having that same feeling you mention. I'll never forget the next question he asked me- "What's the matter, can't you find any work that's not as dangereous as that?" I never sent the bid, never bid another project like that, and have moved on rather nicely.

Thanks Uncle Jr.:notworthy:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks Dean, for your continued advocacy for blogs. You even got that old curmudgeon GE in the game.


Thanks for the attention you give me, very honored


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris your blog is absolutely beautiful. Great article.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> Chris your blog is absolutely beautiful. Great article.


Thanks John, I'm lucky to have some great contributors!


----------

